# DW Exclusive Interview with Cannonball Run Europe Owner



## DW Reporter (Sep 30, 2013)

Interview with Fiona Henry, Cannonball Run Europe for Detailing World
OCT 2013

*Can you tell us what the Cannonball Run Europe is all about?*

Cannonball Run Europe is the Original Cannonball Run event, a legendary car rally that challenges its participants to drive 2,500 miles across Continental Europe in six days every summer. Since its creation in 2002, over 1200 Cannonballers have captured the same spirit of adventure experienced by the very first Cannonballers in the 1970's in a modern day form that is now so much more than a race from coast to coast across the US.

Over the six days you can expect a diversity of driving experiences from long distance stretches to winding mountain roads and sweeping coastal drives, as well as an exclusive track day spent at a world class motor racing circuit. In past years we've visited tracks such as Imola, Monza, Estoril, Hungaroring, Valencia and the famous Red Bull Ring in Austria.

Cannonball Run Europe is a five star event all the way, the driving may be challenging but we relax at the end of each day in some of Europe's finest hotels and venues.

*Is it anything like the Film? Can we expect Lamborghini's with girls in race suits?*

Well it is true that there are some all-girl teams joining the Cannonball Run these days.

We have no set rules on what people choose to drive, or what they decide to wear, but every year there are at least a few teams that dress up in the spirit of the Cannonball Run movie. Likewise you can expect to see the occasional quirky vehicle such as a beach buggy, Smart Car or a VW Camper Van parked next to the Lamborghinis, Mercedes, Ferraris, Astons Martins, Mustangs, Jaguars and Land Rovers.

*There are a few events that are of a similar nature, what does your event offer? *

Cannonball Run Europe is the original Cannonball Run event in Europe with a heritage that dates back to 2002. For people with 'Cannonball Run' on their bucket list this is THE event to join. There are certainly other events that have sprung up over the years, and some have even used the name Cannonball, but there is only one true Cannonball Run.

For me, Cannonball Run is all about intrigue and momentum. The key to Cannonball Run Europe's success is its originality and the way in which it captures the essence of freedom and adventure that gives it the true spirit of the Cannonball Run. No other car rally sends you on a whirlwind mystery tour across Europe.

'Challenge' is very much imbedded into the event, which is made up of a series of secret missions. We never announce our routes or destinations beforehand. For Cannonballers, not knowing where they are going on each leg of the journey until they receive that all important Mission Envelope is part of what creates the excitement. For people whose daily business lives are laden with huge responsibilities and control over everything that surrounds them, not knowing where they will be going from one day to the next and relinquishing that control is a way of connecting with a real sense of escape.

In that same spirit, we remain relatively discreet and avoid the media circus so often associated with other car rallies and events these days.

*I know you recently took over the event but what made you want to get involved?*

My introduction to the event was the final night in 2011; I was invited by Cannonballer friends for the grand finale gala dinner at The Grove in Hertfordshire. Seeing all the cars arrive at the final venue was my first taste of Cannonball Run, the atmosphere was electric and I was immediately caught up in the excitement of it all. I am lucky enough now to have reason to be immersed in Cannonball Run all year round; it's something I grow more passionate about every day.

*What car do you currently drive?*

Living in Dubai I have a new Golf I use to buzz around town, it's a very practical option given the nature of our car parks here! I am still mourning the loss of my 2002 Lumina 5.7 V8 SS which was on its last legs when I watched it go, I'm eyeing up a new Camaro as my next passion buy.

*Will you be taking it on the Cannonball Run?*

Even though we'll be shipping cars into Europe from all over for the Cannonball Run, we started this year with a Mercedes SLS and a Ferrari 599 from the Middle East; I'll most likely be driving a hire car for the event, something long-legged to cover the distance in speed and comfort. My mission for the Run is not the same as for the Cannonballers, although of course I drive the distance with them.

*As this is a valeting forum, do you wash / detail your own car?*

In this part of the world people take great pride in their cars and in keeping them spotless. In nearby Oman it's actually illegal to drive around in a dirty car, you run the risk of being stopped by police and fined!

We have an army of low paid car washers here that inhabit car parks and shopping malls, I do my bit to support this small part of the economy on a weekly basis and visit a professional 'manual wash' service at a nearby petrol station once a month for a full valet inside and out, including underneath; sand gets everywhere when you live in a desert.

*If our members want to come and join the run how do they do this?*

Check out our new web site launching in November and explore photos and video footage from the past 12 years in the history of our legendary event. There is a new online booking facility for the Cannonball Run Europe 2014 event for anyone wishing to take part.

You can find us at www.cannonballruneurope.com

Follow us on Facebook and LIKE our new page at facebook.com/Cannonballruneurope


2013 IMG_9173 by John Rampton, on Flickr


2011 Cannonball Run Europe 2011 299 by John Rampton, on Flickr


2013 IMG_9243 by John Rampton, on Flickr


2002 Yeah Baby by John Rampton, on Flickr


2006 cannonball_06 113 by John Rampton, on Flickr


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Insight into the Run


----------

